

Ask HN: How do you deal with mean and angry users (before launch)? - vbtemp

I've a launching page up that collects emails and comments. It's been up for almost a month so far. Recently, I've started to get a few quite nasty and sarcastic comments from potential users who are evidently excited about the product. This is, of course, something of a mixed blessing.<p>Any suggestions for how I should treat these users?<p>Thanks!
======
tarr11
Can you give an example?

They may not be intending to be sarcastic or nasty. Sometimes, it just comes
off that way, or perhaps you are misinterpreting.

